# FYI on Rustoleum High Heat Paint



## tndawg123 (Nov 10, 2009)

I spent a few days preping and painting a UDS as an xmas gift for my father.  This was the high heat ultra semi-gloss.  This looked great, but when i heated the drum up it got tacky.  I have given it days and when cool it's fine, but when hot it is tacky.  Now it's flaking off.  I called rustoleum and they were very nice and offered to refund my money.  So I can't reccomend this product as I will now have to strip and repaint, but in a world were customer service seems to be dead I have to give the vendor high marks for a response.  

Just an FYI,

TNDawg123


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi heat paint not needed on a drum, doesn't get hot enough.

Glad you got a refund!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2009)

Well aleast they are giving you a refund instead of the run around.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like great customer service. 

FYI I used high temp paint from Pep Boys, meant for headers, and have not had any problems with it at all after 6 or so smokes thus far.


----------



## hemi (Nov 10, 2009)

I used a rustoleum ''weber grill black'' and I was extremely pleased with it.
I thinned it with varsol [mineral spirits] the first time and used a brush to
touch it up not long ago and got almost no brush marks and STILL got some left. I only had a quart to start with. In my case it worked out real well.. Hemi.,.


----------



## azknowles (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey, I know this thread is old but I just wanted to share that I found this website called mytouchuppaint.com which offers spray can paint for barbecue grills. Not sure how it compares to rustoleum though!


----------



## upjeeper (Jul 30, 2014)

TNDawg123  - do you remember how you prepped it? I'm planning to have my barrel sand blasted then use the same stuff


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 30, 2014)

bbq bubba said:


> Hi heat paint not needed on a drum, doesn't get hot enough.
> 
> Glad you got a refund!


Not true in the case of my drum!  LOL...  My 650* paint burnt off.


----------



## travisty (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey guys,
I know this post is way old, but im now having the same issue... Basically I painted it in all good conditions in my garage, waited a few days, looks great, but when it gets up to temp its all sticky. Had to take lid on and off without paint transfer on cloves pushing back down on the rim, and obviously removal of paint from the steel.
Done 6 cooks now and still happens every time. Also when its in the sun under the black cover it must be affected too, cause every time I pull off the cover it is all adhered.

I really don't want to have to spend the $40 on sandblasting again, not to mention all the time to re-prep, re-hardware, re-paint etc.... But I can tell you that if I do, im not buying rustoleum again!

I went with the 2000 degree ultra based on recommendations here, I was gonna do the 500 caliper paint options, but was steered away. Also personally, I do have plans/reason to get my drum above 500 including that my Big Poppa kit has a searing/reverse searing option, and that I plan to use a pizza oven on top.

Anyway, just wanted to see if yall had any thoughts or updates at this point.


----------



## weev (Apr 25, 2017)

Good question I was planning on using it this weekend on mine


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 25, 2017)

There is Engine enamel paint that is good up to 550'  The Stove and Grill paint that is good up to 1200' Then there is header paint which is good to 2000'.

My recommendation is to spend the time and effort in the prep work. Sandblasting bay be a good idea, but there will still be residues that need cleaned off. A good wash and wipe it down with whatever the paint manufacturer recommends; Mineral spirits, toluene, xylene, acetone are just a few. I have had my Mini build pretty hot on the first run in Still looks as good as the day I painted it. Just a few grease splatters on the inside now though.


----------

